# ALPINE Polaris RZR side by side install



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm just finishing up on a friend's RZR. Here's what I've got done so far...

Product used:

ALPINE
Metra
Tsunami
Pro Armor
Optima
PAC

ALPINE:

CDA-9884 
PDX-4.150
[SPR-17S 6 1/2" components
(1) SWS-1043D sub
RUE-M1RF marine RF remote


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

wat vehicle is that?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

bobditts said:


> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=polaris+rzr&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

"Side by side" is the name given to these type of vehicles, 2 people sit side by side. They are pretty much golf carts on steriods. Yamaha-Rhino, Polaris-RZR, Kawasaki-Teryx. They all are 4 wheel drive and you can manually lock the diffs. Our stomping ground is Glamis Sand Dunes in So Cal in the winter and Colorado river-Havasu and Parker in the summer.
They have kits to mount a head unit under the dash. I didn't like the way that setup looks and that would've been too easy so I relocated the factory switches and mounted the head unit in the dash. I made a "trim ring" out of 1/4"mdf, Marglass and Rage Gold, sprayed with SEM texture coat and SEM flat trim black between the dash and the marine cover.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Head unit trim panel installed


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

bobditts said:


> loosgreat. So is that gear to be used while you are driving around or just when you are parked? I would think the CD player would skip alot when driving offroad.



This system will be used while driving and also when parked. The owner will mostly be using the ipod as the source unit.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Head unit trim panel installed

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

That's a rap. I installed a battery isolator and a quick disconnect plug for the charger, now it's off for the turbo and long travel kit.

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Haha that is awesome! Great work!


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

the rzr's are sweet as hell. i work at a Polaris dealer. there is so much you can do to them.


----------

